# garter carriage dropped stitches



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

I am trying out my g carriage for the first time after having it for almost a year. I tried samples when I first got it then packed it away in its box. I have been too nervous to attempt making anything. 
So today I decided to try out a baby blanket. Nice and easy, no shaping! Got it going ok and left it to do its own thing while I had my dinner. Came back to see what it had done and ...... 2 dropped stitches! I checked the needles and they seem ok. I allowed it to keep working and it has dropped another 3 stitches so far, all on the right hand side. Not the same needles. After the first two dropped stitches I added extra weights but it still dropped stitches. I checked the manual and it seems it could be the g carriage needle. Oh well back to the drawing board! Just going to let it do a bit more to check the pattern and then start again. I only have one other needle! Here's hoping that one is ok


----------



## Kerrie1 (Sep 5, 2013)

The garter carriage is very sensitive. When mine was dropping stitches I replaced the sponge bar and it fixed the problem. I also found that it didn't need very much weight. 
Also, it is easier to repair the dropped stitch if you pick it up and knit it back up as soon as you notice it. There is a double ended latch tool which comes with the garter carriage to use for this purpose, and it makes either knitting or purling the stitch to match the pattern easier. 
If the garter carriage is dropping the same stitch often, it is the needle on the main bed that needs replacing. 
Don't throw away the garter carriage needle as they are not easy to find now and quite expensive if you do. 
Sorry for the long reply, I hope this information is helpful!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Kerrie1 said:


> The garter carriage is very sensitive. When mine was dropping stitches I replaced the sponge bar and it fixed the problem. I also found that it didn't need very much weight.
> Also, it is easier to repair the dropped stitch if you pick it up and knit it back up as soon as you notice it. There is a double ended latch tool which comes with the garter carriage to use for this purpose, and it makes either knitting or purling the stitch to match the pattern easier.
> If the garter carriage is dropping the same stitch often, it is the needle on the main bed that needs replacing.
> Don't throw away the garter carriage needle as they are not easy to find now and quite expensive if you do.
> Sorry for the long reply, I hope this information is helpful!


Thanks Kerrie, I wasn't too sure about the weights, whether it needed more or less. I checked the sponge bar before I started and it looked ok to me. Checked the garter needle and that also looked ok. Don't know what the problem could be!


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe a little lubrication on the garter carriage needle latch? I'm new to garter carriages as well, so can't really offer any help!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

julie.n said:


> Thanks Kerrie, I wasn't too sure about the weights, whether it needed more or less. I checked the sponge bar before I started and it looked ok to me. Checked the garter needle and that also looked ok. Don't know what the problem could be!


The garter carriage is much more particular about the condition of the sponge bar than the regular carriage. If yours is over a year old, consider getting a new one to use with the GC, using the older one with the regular carriage.

Make sure you are using the right tension for the yarn. Too tight or too loose will cause dropped stitches.

My first GC, bought in 1988, needed lots of weight, or it would knit lace instead of garter stitch.  The second one wouldn't knit if I left the cast-on comb attached. Try different amounts of weights to see what your GC knits best with.

Philcott mentioned oil. I put a drop of oil on the latch hinge, then wipe the bottom of the needle to get the excess oil off the needle before starting a project.

Finally,learn how to fix dropped stitches. It's easier to hide the repairs in the textured fabric. If there is less than one dropped stitch every 50 rows, I'm happy. My GC is in the basement, so I don't check of it more than once every couple hours. I watch the GC knit the first couple rows, then leave it work. Quite often, if it wasn't for the GC, I wouldn't get any knitting done at all.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for your input Mary, I only started knitting again around March or April this year, and I put a new sponge bar in at that time. (a bought one).
Although I have done a bit of knitting, I wouldn't say I have done a lot to wear out the sponge bar quicker. In fact it really doesn't look like it is worn very much at all, although I don't have another one to compare.
I didn't put any oil on the latch of the needle before I started so hoping that was the problem.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

julie.n said:


> Thanks for your input Mary, I only started knitting again around March or April this year, and I put a new sponge bar in at that time. (a bought one).
> Although I have done a bit of knitting, I wouldn't say I have done a lot to wear out the sponge bar quicker. In fact it really doesn't look like it is worn very much at all, although I don't have another one to compare.
> I didn't put any oil on the latch of the needle before I started so hoping that was the problem.


In that case, try moving the sponge bar slightly, 1 or 2 mm, to one side or another. Sometimes there is a slight groove on it that you can't see, but the GC knows it there.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Julie, I am glad you asked this question. Your replies show me that we all have similar problems and G Carriages can be unpredictable and cantankerous. Some yarns don't work as well with th GC and the yarn path can be important. I like my yarn behind the bed where I can see it, but sometimes it needs to be on the floor. My dropped stitches are usually toward the right side, too, but haven't figured out a cause. I love the stitch pattern you are using! Ruth


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

I knit a lot of blankets for premmie babies. If I sit in front of the machine, watch it and handknit - it will work perfectly. If I leave the room to do anything at all you can be sure that when I return  there is always one or two dropped stitches so I know how you feel. Good luck with it!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Chainstitcher said:


> Julie, I am glad you asked this question. Your replies show me that we all have similar problems and G Carriages can be unpredictable and cantankerous. Some yarns don't work as well with th GC and the yarn path can be important. I like my yarn behind the bed where I can see it, but sometimes it needs to be on the floor. My dropped stitches are usually toward the right side, too, but haven't figured out a cause. I love the stitch pattern you are using! Ruth


Hi Ruth,
Funny you should say that about the yarn because I have changed to a pure wool, the other was Yeomans Cashmilon. The G carriage has done nearly 200 rows and not a single dropped stitch! this is a 3ply the other was 4 ply. Only problem is that I realized that I forgot to change the tension on the Garter carriage from when I was using the 4ply! I have done the cast on and the main body on tension 7.
UPDATE: garter carriage just reached 200 rows... needed to move the cast on comb and weights before they hit the floor. Asked my D.H. to help me and in doing so he caught the comb in the knitting and pulled the thread! So that's the end of that !! 
julie


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Julie, did the thread break? If not it should be possible to work it back into the knitting by loosening each stitch in turn until they are about the correct size and the loop should almost disappear. A good tug on the knitting in all directions should help the stitches even out.
If the yarn broke, perhaps it would be possible to loosen the pulled stitches and use a length of yarn to mend the hole.
It seems a shame to have to undo all your knitting and start again.
Regards, Sue.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

susanjoy said:


> Hi Julie, did the thread break? If not it should be possible to work it back into the knitting by loosening each stitch in turn until they are about the correct size and the loop should almost disappear. A good tug on the knitting in all directions should help the stitches even out.
> If the yarn broke, perhaps it would be possible to loosen the pulled stitches and use a length of yarn to mend the hole.
> It seems a shame to have to undo all your knitting and start again.
> Regards, Sue.


Hi Sue,
No I tried stretching it out but it still had a hole because it was a large loop. Anyway I pulled it off the machine because I had the wrong tension anyway. Not sure if I am liking the garter carriage pattern for baby blankets. The lace ones I make look so much better!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

madknitter07 said:


> I knit a lot of blankets for premmie babies. If I sit in front of the machine, watch it and handknit - it will work perfectly. If I leave the room to do anything at all you can be sure that when I return  there is always one or two dropped stitches so I know how you feel. Good luck with it!


Thanks, What ply yarn do you use and do you use wool or acrylic? The first attempt was in Yeomans Cashmilon but that felt rather hard and stiff, I used tension 7. Then I tried a pure wool in 3ply but forgot to change the tension. I just seem to be wasting a lot of time!


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

julie.n said:


> Snip .......I just seem to be wasting a lot of time!


Me to! My machines are really trying my patience - three times I have had to re-do the rib for a child's jersey! Grrr - still all finished now so am going to pack up until after Christmas.


----------



## Knitielizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

One problem that hasn't been mentioned is the yarn itself. I notice that you say you returned to knitting earlier this year. Was the yarn from your stash? Sometimes when you've had a yarn for a long time it goes flat where it is wound tightly onto a cone. The garter carriage needle could simply be missing the stitch because the yarn has flat edges and is misshapen. It's hard to tell from your picture but .....


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

Ahhhhhh ! The yarn I am using has been given to me and I suspect has been in the loft for years! And I mean lots of years! Ah well, at least the grandkids will enjoy their sweaters and as they grow so fast, it won't go to waste.

Is there any way to revive wool/acrilyc (sp?) I wonder.


----------



## Knitielizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

not tried it but.....

wind yarn into skeins, hang in a warm damp atmosphere for a while (the bathroom or shower?) then rewind into cakes and use as soon as possible after.

Unless you are really keen to use the yarn on the GC it might not be worth it. It should work with most other stitch structures without going through this performance, the other one which may give problems being tuck stitch.


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks Knitielizzie - Will purchase new yarn for the garter carriage I think. It's really not worth the hassle and the heartbreak of having to start over again more than once!

It seems to be working fine on tuck stitch - so far! I was given a huge quantity of yarn - it's going to take me years to get through it all at this rate! lol


----------



## Knitielizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

some of what you have may be ok. It really depends on how tightly it has been wound onto the cone. Unwind some till you are beyond the top 'layer' and take a close look at it. You should be able to see if it is nice and round or flat. You can wind it back up and use it.

My stash of yarn is enormous, and some must be over 20 years old. I try and protect it from the little critters that like to make themselves at home there but sometimes they do get in.

Funny thing is I never seem to have the right colour for my own knitting! But it does come in useful for demonstrations and exhibition knitting.


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

I think this lot of yarn is about 20 years old. It's been a long time since we paid £2.50 for 1kg of yarn!

Thanks for the tips. I agree on never having the right colour - three shelves of the stuff and I couldn't find something I fancied amongst it.


----------



## Weenetty (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Julie, I too have a garter carriage, a GC95. My GC does an automatic cast on and I was told not to use additional weights and have had no problems using the carriage without weights. I have not been without problems however, including dropped stitches on quite a few garments, blankets etc. Funny your post should come up today, as I was just speaking with the person I purchased my machine from, Needle-Tek in the US. I am from Canada. I had called him on another matter unrelated to the garter carriage and just mentioned if he had any ideas on why the machine would drop stitches without any pattern of the dropped stitch being in the same place, which would indicate a faulty knitting machine needle. He (Jerry) told me the main reasons are defective machine/GC needles, sponge bar or the top tension on your yarn guide. As you have checked out the needles and sponge bar, check that your yarn tension is not too tight. 

Hope you get this mystery solved soon and get to enjoy your Garter Carriage.

Seasons Greetings from Canada.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

great topic and comments, I also deal with Needle-tek, great people, GC are very fussy, tension, weights, needles, and then they have a mind of their own. I love using them anyway, that way I can have more than one thing going at once, one machine and one by hand


----------



## Cheryl H (Jul 20, 2013)

It's never a case of wasting time. Each situation is a learning experience. I love my GC's. Somedays they just don't like to knit. Can be the yarn, the weather, the weights, the needles, the brushes. Most of the baby blankets that I make and give as gifts are made with the GC.
Cheryl


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

I have used my garter carriage regularly for over 20 years now, and with me, it is always the needles of the main bed that are slightly bent and need replacing. It you are doing that, please remember to remove the garter carriage completely before removing the sponge bar and faulty needle otherwise the whole lot will be jammed and a service engineer required. You will know which needle needs to be replaced from the stitches that are dropped. Sometimes it maybe the garter carriage needle if it is dropping loads of stitches. 

Hope this helps


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

julie.n said:


> Thanks Kerrie, I wasn't too sure about the weights, whether it needed more or less. I checked the sponge bar before I started and it looked ok to me. Checked the garter needle and that also looked ok. Don't know what the problem could be!


I use my garter carriage a lot! Even if your sponge bar looks ok, you should change it for a new one. If you are still dropping stitches then that is a problem you won't have. As stated earlier garter carriages are finicky especially when you think the garter bar is good. Most of the time I don't need any weights, not even on the ends where we usually hang weights. The only time I've had to use a weight and that a cast on comb was when I was knitting a heavier yarn.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

julie.n said:


> Thanks, What ply yarn do you use and do you use wool or acrylic? The first attempt was in Yeomans Cashmilon but that felt rather hard and stiff, I used tension 7. Then I tried a pure wool in 3ply but forgot to change the tension. I just seem to be wasting a lot of time!


Nah...no wasted time.  each time you are learning something!  Ann


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Knitielizzie said:


> One problem that hasn't been mentioned is the yarn itself. I notice that you say you returned to knitting earlier this year. Was the yarn from your stash? Sometimes when you've had a yarn for a long time it goes flat where it is wound tightly onto a cone. The garter carriage needle could simply be missing the stitch because the yarn has flat edges and is misshapen. It's hard to tell from your picture but .....


Hi Knitielizzie, 
The yarn I used was a Cashmilon bought recently from Yeomans, and the second one was a pure wool from Bendigo woollen mills. Again bought recently. The First attempt with the wool actually knitted ok but when I attempted to roll it up so it didn't hit the floor, my husband snagged it so I started again! The second attempt with the wool, kept dropping stitches on the right side near the edge. Then I was away from the machine for a bit and came back to find that it had caught around the gate peg and bunched up causing several stitches to drop. Managed to salvage this attempt thank goodness as it had done 450 rows!


----------



## crazyK (Jan 13, 2014)

The only way to check the sponge bar, your needles on the knitting machine should be resting tight on the knitting bed when the needles are in the A pos. The bars are only made of foam and this perishes, it may look good but it does not hold the needles down, When the G needle knits it has to be in line with the main bed needle, if they are bouncing up and down, there lies your problem because it is not in line with the G needle


----------



## needlebed (Sep 3, 2016)

Mine only works fine when I am in the room. It likes company ;-)


----------

